# Rangefinder to replace AE-1



## Brutus (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm looking for a fixed lens rangefinder to replace a Canon AE-1 that I recently sold. I used the 50mm f/1.8 more than any other lens by a huge margin, and so the fixed lens rangefinders in the 45-50mm range will be perfect for me, but I'm not quite sure which to get. The features that I need are:

Fully manual controls (with metering, so no QL17 GIII)
Built in light meter
Minimum focusing distance no more than 3' or .9M
45-50mm lens
f/2 or lower
No more than around $150 in good shape

Here are the ones I've found that fit my criteria:

Yashica Electro 35
Minolta Hi-Matic 9
Konica S2

Out of these, which would be the best choice? Are there any others I've missed?


----------



## usayit (Nov 12, 2010)

I am looking at my Yashica electro 35.....  I don't see any manual control over shutter.

then

I looked at my Canonet QL17 GIII....  I see both manual control over both aperture and shutter.


Are you sure you don't have your list backward ?


----------



## Brutus (Nov 12, 2010)

The QL17 GIII doesn't use the meter when it's in manual mode from what I know. I may be mistaken about the Electro 35, though.

Edit: The Electro 35 only has shutter priority, you're right. Sorry. Am I wrong about the light meter only working for non-manual exposures on the QL17?


----------



## usayit (Nov 12, 2010)

ah... found it....   I have always wanted one of these because of the spotmeter

Olympus SP


----------



## Brutus (Nov 12, 2010)

usayit said:


> ah... found it....   I have always wanted one of these because of the spotmeter
> 
> Olympus SP



Seems to be a wee bit out of my price range, haha


----------



## white (Nov 12, 2010)

The Canonet's light meter only works when it is on Auto, which is really just Shutter priority. But it is easy enough to override: meter something and turn the aperture ring for additional +/- exposure.

Have you seen both the Yashica and Canonet cameras? I have both. The Yashica is a noticeably larger camera.

I don't have any experience with the other two cameras, sorry.


----------



## compur (Nov 12, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Here are the ones I've found that fit my criteria:
> 
> Yashica Electro 35
> Minolta Hi-Matic 9
> ...



Probably the Konica.  It's a fine camera with excellent lens and viewfinder.
There are others that fit your criteria but none with better lens and VF 
than the S2. Plus the meter cell is inside the lens filter ring so filters can
easily be used without compensation. And, you can get an S2 for a price 
well within your budget.  I would just make sure it's in good working condition 
before buying.


----------



## Brutus (Nov 13, 2010)

I decided to go with the Konica Auto S2 for all of the reason mentioned, plus the built in lens hood. $85 shipped, film tested, with new light seals, a new battery, and guaranteed to work (it's ebay, but the seller accepts returns within 7 days of delivery, plenty of time to run a roll or two through it).


----------

